# Valuable Certifications other than PE/ HVAC & Energy



## Engr2004 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm wondering what certifications hold value other than the PE. Which is most valuable and what is the value. Essentially what certifications will an employer pay for?

Here are some certifications I'm wondering about specifically:

LEED AP

CEM (AEE - Certified Energy Manager)

CxA/ CPMP/ NEBB (Commissioning Agent Certification)

HFDP (ASHRAE certification - Healthcare Facility Design Professional)

BEMP (ASHRAE Certification - Building Energy Modeling Professional)

BEAP (ASHRAE Certification - Building Energy Assessment Professional)

EMP (ACG Certification - Energy Management Professional)

TBE/ NEBB (Test and Balance Certification)


----------



## kalvinjk (Dec 12, 2013)

My employer pays for the CEM, CMVP (measurement and verification), and LEED GA or LEED AP.

The issue with some of these certifications is they do not hold much weight outside of their organizations, with the exception of LEED and the CEM/CMVP.

It's difficult to put the exact value in dollars for the above certifications.

Hope that helps.

I have been in the ESCO business for 4.5 years, just got my PE. Had my CEM for a while. Likely going after LEED GA next.


----------

